# 1992 Stanza possible transmission problem?



## mellynne85 (Mar 3, 2010)

Alright, so driving to work this morning, all freeway, and the car started acting funny. Driving up to 60 mph the car was fine. But when I went to go the speed limit (65 mph) it was almost like there was a soft spot in the gas pedal, and after going further down on the pedal, it would shift into 5th gear, stay for a few moments, shift back into 4th and then accelerate. We think it's either slippage or the torque converter, but seeing as how it's an older car, and our only car, we're REALLY hoping this isn't the case. :newbie:

I forgot to add that it only has about 120k miles on it.


----------



## mellynne85 (Mar 3, 2010)

He took the freeway home from work and said it didn't do it on the way home, plus, the fluids in the transmission were gray. We're going to take it for a drain and fill tomorrow.:lame:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

At that milage a full service and adjustment would be the best thing to do, it will save money in the long run. Take the car to a transmission specialist and explain what it was doing and they will know what is required. If you allow any excess slippage you will get more wear than you should.


----------

